# CARACAS THE SOUTHAMERICAN QUEEN



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Some pictures of what I see like "The Condese" of South America:



















































































































































































































































































































These are my picture's of my trip to Caracas, I hope you liked it


----------



## durio uno (Oct 26, 2009)

amazing pictures giugliano, i used to stay in Caracas for almost 5 years, pleasant weather, friendly & lively people. love Arturo's Fried Chicken & pabillon criollo ! ... :cheers:


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

Amazing photos from Caracas.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice builings and streets. Regards.*


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Thanks Thanks 

Other photos of this cosmopolitan city


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice, cool panoramas of Caracas


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of those photos in this page are really very nice, amazing


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

*in the center of the city*


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow. The last pictures is gorgeous! The light is perfect!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Caracas has a nice natural setting and some streets look really nice. Unfortunately too many highrise buildings were built in a 60s modernist style.


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Caracas has a nice natural setting and some streets look really nice. Unfortunately too many highrise buildings were built in a 60s modernist style.


No, not really, because they are only a few highrise buildings in the downtown that were built in the oil boom, but in the east of the city is really modern buildings.


----------



## xndio (Aug 31, 2006)

^^ It's true! But I HOPE that Caracas will soon have a boom in construction and modernization..


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

*RETRO*

Caracas in the 1970


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Some pics taken from Venezuelan forum:

*Caracas, DC.


































































































































































































*​*Panoramio*


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ MANY PHOTOS, PLEASE JUST PUT SOME CONTRIBUTORS PHOTO NO 20 AT ONCE. THANKS


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

^ I agree, too many pictures at the last page.

Giugliano, I congratulate you for this thread, beautiful pics.


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

New page :cheers:

Caracas west in the night










Street in Caracas



















Art Gallery











Church in Caracas










View of Caracas


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

NATURE OF CARACAS


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

The last pic is great! The Calvario is awesome...!! Nice thread Giugliano


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

Sports in Caracas


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, i loved that last pics


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Is she died? :crazy:


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)




----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

MORE OF THIS FABULOUS CITY


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## carecife (Nov 5, 2004)

Muito legal as fotos.. pena que o ''dono do pais'' ta acabando com tudo ... !


----------



## Antero de Quental (Nov 17, 2010)

Queen of slums


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

*Caracas mosque

كراكاس مسجد​*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, nice photos from Caracas


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

*Caracas Style*


----------



## giugliano (Sep 1, 2010)

Street view










Panoramic of the east


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



nice pics on this thread.....thanks @ giugliano.....:cheers:


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

Caracas by Verónica Arreaza


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

Bauhaus said:


> beautifull pictures, but the pop art in these build i dont like


Wish granted... :happy:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Luisma said:


> Caracas by Verónica Arreaza


Amazing night view of Caracas :cheers:


----------



## orinoco_man (Sep 3, 2005)

Beautiful Caracas. It has very nice buildings with great designs.


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

The more I see her, the more I think Caracas looks like Belo Horizonte. The resemblance is impressive!


----------



## thyagoth (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice pictures of Caracas... thanks for sharing with us!!! 

Also I don't know Caracas is the queen of south america, but it's ok... the city is really incredible!


----------



## manuven (Dec 1, 2007)

hey excellent pictures a like how to see my city is beatiful


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

EsCaNdIo said:


> ^^


__


----------



## Alexpilsen (May 3, 2009)

I Love Venezuela. I hope be there soon!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

nice night view of Caracas....:cheers:


----------



## Indeleble (Feb 21, 2009)

Escualido said:


>


22


----------



## black_investigation (Mar 11, 2008)

Luisma said:


> Wish granted... :happy:


Are these buildings empty, are they going to be destroyed? Very cool!


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice city!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice and has the potential to become a great city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice photos, but flickr want us to put the links back to their authors web pages. Simply have "flickr" on the top of each photo is not enough for crediting. Sorry!

read my "how to credit flickr photos" for instruction. Thanks!


----------



## antmarobel (Dec 9, 2010)

I miss Luisma...


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Another pic's


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Next page


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

ccs said:


>


[/QUOTE]
__________________________


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Ragtaus said:


> Algunas vistas y otras no de Caracas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


______________________________________


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Very beautiful city!
keep posting


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

-edit-


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, lovely pics of Caracas....:cheers:


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice city, with best weather on the Earth... Summer, Summer, Summer and Summer, nice sessions...


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Speechless.♥;101713004 said:


> Very nice city, with best weather on the Earth... Summer, Summer, Summer and Summer, nice sessions...


Well, actually the city is known as "the city of eternal spring". Its weather is cool, not as warm as other cities.

Don't wanna let this thread to die, so I'll post more photos:









Av. Fco de Miranda. El Rosal. Caracas. Venezuela por fjcastell, en Flickr

Caracas desde Quinta Paidahue por gregdigital, en Flickr

















Caracas 2008 por leo.prie.to, en Flickr

















Caracas 2008 por leo.prie.to, en Flickr









Caracas Tilt Shift por danielito311, en Flickr

Caracas Tilt Shift por danielito311, en Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Caracas di domynus07, su Flickr


Caracas di domynus07, su Flickr


Plaza El Venezolano di domynus07, su Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Caracas di domynus07, su Flickr


Caracas di domynus07, su Flickr


Caracas di domynus07, su Flickr


Caracas di domynus07, su Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Caracas por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr

Caracas por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


Municipio Chacao desde Colinas de Valle Arriba, Municipio Baruta por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, great photos from Caracas


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Boulevard de Sabana Grande por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr

Torre Este, Parque Central por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr

Avenida Libertador por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr

Complejo Cultural Teresa Carreño por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr

La Castellana por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr​
Jardines del Centro de Arte La Estancia por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


Plaza Altamira por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


Teatro Municipal de Chacao por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


Av. Francisco de Miranda (Urb. El Rosal) por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Av. El Parque, Urbanización El Rosal por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


Urbanización Los Palos Grandes (Centro Financiero) por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Este de Caracas desde el Ávila por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr​


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

PEMDLC 2012 por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


PEMDLC 2012 por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr


Transeúntes - Centro de Caracas por CaracasIndeleble, en Flickr​


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Great City Great Pics


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Rights to their owners.


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## Skyven (May 19, 2014)

Such an amazing city


----------



## Heraclito (Sep 20, 2015)

Majestic Venezuela!!


----------

